# 1" per Gallon Apply for Piranhas?



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

i was just wondering how accurate the 1" of fish per gallon was still accurate for young piranhas or is there another measurement?


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Piranhas are more aggressive than your normal aquarium fish, so the general rule of thumb for P's is 1 fish per 20 gallons. That is for full grown P's, so juveniles can be stocked heavier than that. Also, if your tank is over 100 gallons you can generally push the limits a little bit as well.

Something to keep in mind...Piranhas don't use the top portion of the tank, so looking at the footprint of the tank is a better determining factor. For example, a 115 gallon tank with the dimensions of 48x18x31 won't really be good for 5 or 6 piranhas as the size would suggest. That footprint is the same as a 75 gallon (48x18x21), so you would be better off with 3 or 4...

Hope that helps and makes sense...


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Ok thanks for the Reply Makes perfect sense to me, Another Question though if the Piranhas are getting along fine and don't bother eachother. is the 1" of fish per gallon safe as in sufficiant for the fish enviroment chemically? Like for there wastes to break down and what not? Just asking these questions for a friend!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

JustinRice said:


> Ok thanks for the Reply Makes perfect sense to me, Another Question though if the Piranhas are getting along fine and don't bother eachother. is the 1" of fish per gallon safe as in sufficiant for the fish enviroment chemically? Like for there wastes to break down and what not? Just asking these questions for a friend!
> [snapback]915297[/snapback]​


no, not at all. They create much more waste than other fish, and grow to big sizes meaning they need room to swim around. Three six inch red bellies could not even almost live in an 18 gallon tank. Chemically, physically, or mentally.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

JustinRice said:


> Ok thanks for the Reply Makes perfect sense to me, Another Question though if the Piranhas are getting along fine and don't bother eachother. is the 1" of fish per gallon safe as in sufficiant for the fish enviroment chemically? Like for there wastes to break down and what not? Just asking these questions for a friend!
> [snapback]915297[/snapback]​


hhhhhhhmmmm,the 20gal per fish rule still applies but this rule is still kinda out,because as youve probably heard lots of times is that fish have different personalities...so your tank size depends on how your fish will get along

you dont want to over populate your tank though,imo you should keep one less than what oyu could have..for example with a 90 you can get away with about 5 but id go with 4...yoiu know kinda space stuff out..also weekly water changes will help


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Ok Thanks For the information greatly appreciated!


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

3 good sized red bellies is great in a 55 gallon...i have two smaller ones and one about 6 or 7 inches


----------



## cracky (Mar 2, 2005)

hey wat about 2 -3 inch ones in 20 gallon tank??. howmany months will they last in that tank???.............................


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a 30 gallon, i only keep one in there. I could get lots of little ones but to be honest i dont want a bigger tank, nor can i afford the extras required to set this up.

i will however be getting some smaller fish for the top of the tank, they may or may not survive but as he's lone i dont expect much aggresion unles provoked, he's fed well.

One day i may get a rhom, but im still learning, and rbp's are £8 each from my supplier. rhoms start at £40 second hand...


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

corbypete said:


> i will however be getting some smaller fish for the top of the tank, they may or may not survive but as he's lone i dont expect much aggresion unles provoked, he's fed well.
> [snapback]916056[/snapback]​


Those fish will never last in there. Especially with a juvenile RBP. Hope it works out for you though.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I wouldnt' keep any loner p in a tank less than 40-50 gal. That's just me, but even a lone rbp should get a larger tank than 30 gal. Otherwize it's pretty much not worth it.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

traumatic said:


> I wouldnt' keep any loner p in a tank less than 40-50 gal. That's just me, but even a lone rbp should get a larger tank than 30 gal. Otherwize it's pretty much not worth it.
> [snapback]916164[/snapback]​


I dont quite agree with it not being worth it. Many serras at small sizes can be kept in a 30 gallon no problem, or in cases with very small serras 20 gallons for a while. Although I personally wouldnt do it, a lot of people dont want to dedicate a larger tank to just one fish unless it is really necessary and in some cases it isnt necessary.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I've kept all my small serras in a 20 gal for a couple months. Then moved them to a way larger tank once they hit 5".


----------

